# [EVDL] 48V charger recommendation



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about the Iota chargers? You can get an add on module that makes them
into a 3 stage charger instead of a constant current/constant voltage
charger like they come stock. There is a 25A 24 volt unit, so you'd only
need two of them if you went that way.

For the 24 volt tap, do you have a 48/24 VDC autotransformer? (the ones
from SolarConverters) That would keep both sides of the pack balanced during
discharge and charge. If you were okay with it being imbalanced during
discharge and only being balanced during charging, then it seems like having
individual 12 volt chargers would do that -- one half of the pack would just
take a little longer to finish charging.

I have a 20A 48 volt charger I ordered direct from Taiwan. Kipp I think?
Less than $300 IRRC. I have not plugged it in yet, so I have no idea how
well it works, but it was a very good price  ebay has alot of them (golf
cart chargers).

Z



> Ken Olum <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > As I discussed a while ago, I replaced the 8V flooded batteries in my
> > lawn tractor with 12V AGMs. In the end I got 4 UB121350's, which work
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeh I use those kippoint chargers aswell...terrific units, very reliable.

Matt 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Zeke Yewdall
Sent: Tuesday, 6 January 2009 11:48 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 48V charger recommendation

How about the Iota chargers? You can get an add on module that makes them
into a 3 stage charger instead of a constant current/constant voltage
charger like they come stock. There is a 25A 24 volt unit, so you'd only
need two of them if you went that way.

For the 24 volt tap, do you have a 48/24 VDC autotransformer? (the ones
from SolarConverters) That would keep both sides of the pack balanced during
discharge and charge. If you were okay with it being imbalanced during
discharge and only being balanced during charging, then it seems like having
individual 12 volt chargers would do that -- one half of the pack would just
take a little longer to finish charging.

I have a 20A 48 volt charger I ordered direct from Taiwan. Kipp I think?
Less than $300 IRRC. I have not plugged it in yet, so I have no idea how
well it works, but it was a very good price  ebay has alot of them (golf
cart chargers).

Z



> Ken Olum <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > As I discussed a while ago, I replaced the 8V flooded batteries in my
> > lawn tractor with 12V AGMs. In the end I got 4 UB121350's, which work
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does this Help? It charges up to 6 batteries at a time $179.00
Output Power: Can Charge 12 VDC Batteries @ 0.25, 0.50, and 0.90 AMPs
http://WWW.harborfreight.Com/CPI/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92775

Phil Galati 
Trans Atlantic Electric Conversions

-------Original Message-------

From: Ken Olum
Date: 1/5/2009 9:41:06 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] 48V charger recommendation

As I discussed a while ago, I replaced the 8V flooded batteries in my
lawn tractor with 12V AGMs. In the end I got 4 UB121350's, which work
great. Now I need a charging system, preferably one that charges
fairly rapidly. 30A would be ideal.

My original plan, since there are only 4 batteries, was just to get 4
isolated 12V chargers. The Xantrex XPOWER-40 seems to be ideal. High
power, good regulation, isolated, available for $100. Unfortunately,
it's been discontinued. I could possibly manage to hunt down 4 of
them on the net, but I'm not too excited about discontinued equipment.
Xantrex says I should use their TrueCharge2 instead. Unfortunately,
this costs more than $300, so now I'm looking at more than $1200 for
4. Not so good. It also can charge several batteries at once, but
only if they have common negative -- no use to me.

If someone knows of an inexpensive high-quality isolated high-power
12V charger, please let me know, but otherwise I think I need to go to
a 48V charger. Then I will need Rudman regulators, especially since
there is a 24V tap on this tractor, so the batteries will never be in
the same state. Any recommendations for 48V chargers?

Thanks.

Ken Olum
2004 Electric Ox
1998 Solectria Force

P.S. Anyone want 5 old but usable U.S. Battery 8VGC's? Pick up for
free in Sharon, MA.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone running 48V scooters, bikes or cars want a good deal on some
commercial grade telco rectifier/chargers? I still have them and don't
intend to use them anymore. They are "new in box" except without the box
;-) I'm selling them for $250 each for one chassis and two 7.5 amp
modules. For $50 a module I'd sacrifice one chassis and give its modules to
complete two fully populated chargers.
$250 for Chassis and 2 modules or $300 for Chassis and 3 modules. 
http://home.gci.net/~saintbernard/C&D_AGM-25.jpg

Here's a blurb I posted last time I had them up on the board.

The chassis' are C&D P/N 110-4025L-3A ( the -3A stands for List 3 for 
those looking up Specs) AGM 25 Full Feature Power
Plant, -48V, up to 22.5 AMP, includes terminal block for load connections,
battery connections, RFA alarm output, control inputs for HVSD, includes 8
GMT fuse positions load and battery shunts, tests jacks for plant voltage
and current, microprocessor controller, low voltage disconnect in load leg,
and battery temperature compensation. (1 ambient and 2 battery sensors)
Each chassis takes three but these shipped with two each 7.5Amp rectifier
modules p/n 100-7507-48XT HFM48AC7.5 rectifier
48V, 7.5 AMP (120/208/240 VAC Only).
Fully populated these will put out 22.5A @ -60VDC.
A manual and original manufacturer Test Data Sheets are included in the
boxes.
They typically sell on E-Bay $750 for the chassis and $250 
for each module. You can check the specs at
http://www.battery-usa.com/C&D_Tech_Powercom_AGM25.htm and here
http://www.battery-usa.com/Catalog/10-961.pdf

Contact me off list if you're interested in one.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Ken Olum
> Sent: Monday, January 05, 2009 5:40 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] 48V charger recommendation
> 
> As I discussed a while ago, I replaced the 8V flooded batteries in my
> lawn tractor with 12V AGMs. In the end I got 4 UB121350's, which work
> great. Now I need a charging system, preferably one that charges
> fairly rapidly. 30A would be ideal.
> 
> My original plan, since there are only 4 batteries, was just to get 4
> isolated 12V chargers. The Xantrex XPOWER-40 seems to be ideal. High
> power, good regulation, isolated, available for $100. Unfortunately,
> it's been discontinued. I could possibly manage to hunt down 4 of
> them on the net, but I'm not too excited about discontinued equipment.
> Xantrex says I should use their TrueCharge2 instead. Unfortunately,
> this costs more than $300, so now I'm looking at more than $1200 for
> 4. Not so good. It also can charge several batteries at once, but
> only if they have common negative -- no use to me.
> 
> If someone knows of an inexpensive high-quality isolated high-power
> 12V charger, please let me know, but otherwise I think I need to go to
> a 48V charger. Then I will need Rudman regulators, especially since
> there is a 24V tap on this tractor, so the batteries will never be in
> the same state. Any recommendations for 48V chargers?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ken Olum
> 2004 Electric Ox
> 1998 Solectria Force
> 
> P.S. Anyone want 5 old but usable U.S. Battery 8VGC's? Pick up for
> free in Sharon, MA.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ken,

Have you considered:
2x 24V, 25A chargers from Delta-Q (You'll need two 20A 120V plugs OR one
20A 240V plug)
or
1x 48V, 18A charger from Delta-Q

The chargers are around $600CND from CanEV, so you're still looking at a
pricy solution for 25A, ~$1000USD, but they are designed for EV (used in the
ZENNs) and programable.
Ref: http://www.delta-q.com/products/quiq.shtml

The best part of this charger is the support from Delta-Q (Roger Stockton);
they can recommend or preload a charging algorythm that will go with your
UB121350's.

I have purchased two 72V, 12A, models to go with my 12x 12V Dekka 8G31's
(Gels).

Cheers,

-Nick Drouin
Montreal, QC
www.evalbum.com/1890








>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> > Behalf Of Ken Olum
> > Sent: Monday, January 05, 2009 5:40 PM
> > To: [email protected]
> > Subject: [EVDL] 48V charger recommendation
> >
> > As I discussed a while ago, I replaced the 8V flooded batteries in my
> > lawn tractor with 12V AGMs. In the end I got 4 UB121350's, which work
> > great. Now I need a charging system, preferably one that charges
> > fairly rapidly. 30A would be ideal.
> >
> > My original plan, since there are only 4 batteries, was just to get 4
> > isolated 12V chargers. The Xantrex XPOWER-40 seems to be ideal. High
> > power, good regulation, isolated, available for $100. Unfortunately,
> > it's been discontinued. I could possibly manage to hunt down 4 of
> > them on the net, but I'm not too excited about discontinued equipment.
> > Xantrex says I should use their TrueCharge2 instead. Unfortunately,
> > this costs more than $300, so now I'm looking at more than $1200 for
> > 4. Not so good. It also can charge several batteries at once, but
> > only if they have common negative -- no use to me.
> >
> > If someone knows of an inexpensive high-quality isolated high-power
> > 12V charger, please let me know, but otherwise I think I need to go to
> > a 48V charger. Then I will need Rudman regulators, especially since
> > there is a 24V tap on this tractor, so the batteries will never be in
> > the same state. Any recommendations for 48V chargers?
> >
> > Thanks.
> >
> > Ken Olum
> > 2004 Electric Ox
> > 1998 Solectria Force
> >
> > P.S. Anyone want 5 old but usable U.S. Battery 8VGC's? Pick up for
> > free in Sharon, MA.
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> > Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> > Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> > Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ken Olum wrote:
> <snip>
> 
> > the same state. Any recommendations for 48V chargers?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Add another vote for Kipoint chargers. I have one on use for a year and just works. And for less than 200 its a bargain

------Original Message------
From: Josh Wyatt
Sender: [email protected]
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
ReplyTo: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 48V charger recommendation
Sent: Jan 6, 2009 12:12 PM



> Ken Olum wrote:
> <snip>
> 
> > the same state. Any recommendations for 48V chargers?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry, I forget now, are we talking about a flooded pack? If so, another 
possibility is to scrounge around your local golf car places for two old 
used 24 volt golf car chargers. Or buy one and (if it's not automatic) 
replace the push-pull rectifier with a bridge for twice the voltage at half 
the current.

If you're really lucky you might find a used 48 volt charger, but I think 
it's only been in the last dozen years or so that golf cars have gone to 48 
volts, so those will probably be scarcer.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Note that you need to add an identical set of capacitors
as already in the charger, but connect it so it is
charged negative compared to the common output of the
transformer (the output wire connected directly to
the capacitors).
Add two more diodes to charge the second set of caps.

If the transformer does not have a lead directly connected
to the caps, but already has a bridge, then you can
convert it to become a single-phase rectifier by
removing one lead of the transformer from the bridge
and attaching it to the connection between the two sets
of capacitors. Then connect the bridge + and - outputs
to the other lead of the positive and negative capacitor sets.
Note that the output must float or at least not be referenced
to this common point, or you get a short cirtcuit.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail.
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Tuesday, January 06, 2009 9:05 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 48V charger recommendation

Sorry, I forget now, are we talking about a flooded pack? If so,
another 
possibility is to scrounge around your local golf car places for two old

used 24 volt golf car chargers. Or buy one and (if it's not automatic) 
replace the push-pull rectifier with a bridge for twice the voltage at
half 
the current.

If you're really lucky you might find a used 48 volt charger, but I
think 
it's only been in the last dozen years or so that golf cars have gone to
48 
volts, so those will probably be scarcer.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> nicolas drouin wrote:
> 
> > Have you considered:
> > 2x 24V, 25A chargers from Delta-Q (You'll need two 20A 120V
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Are they truely isolated 12 outputs, or are they assuming a common negative
for all the batteries? All of the ones I have seen assume a common
negative.

Z



> Jeff Shanab <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I went to west marine and I bought but didn't yet use a ProSport Battery
> > Charger.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

All Professional Mariner ProSport and ProTournament chargers have truly
isolated outputs.

Mark Grasser
Eliot, ME

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Zeke Yewdall
Sent: Tuesday, January 06, 2009 11:39 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 48V charger recommendation

Are they truely isolated 12 outputs, or are they assuming a common negative
for all the batteries? All of the ones I have seen assume a common
negative.

Z



> Jeff Shanab <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I went to west marine and I bought but didn't yet use a ProSport Battery
> > Charger.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes. There are also models that arn't. So you have to look closely but 
for this company a good indication is 3 pairs of wires instead of 4 wires.
> Are they truely isolated 12 outputs, or are they assuming a common negative
> for all the batteries? All of the ones I have seen assume a common
> negative.
>
> Z
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

